# Any Burstner owners in Sussex area?



## trottm (Jul 5, 2007)

I know this is a cheeky request but I really need to view an old shape Burstner 747. Does anyone have one in the Sussex area my wife and I could have a look at? Happily buy the drinks in your local.
On paper it is the right motorhome for us and I am planning to buy one in Germany. Trouble is I can't find anything to view here just to make sure it is the right one. Don't really want to drag the family all the way to Germany if possible.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't have an old one but but do have a 2007 model 747. We live in West Sussex.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Theres normally plenty of the old shape around.I`ve seen them in dealerships all around the country, always loads for sale.Might have to travel a bit though but,thats what you do in this game.

steve


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

There were about 5 of the old models at Cranhams in Essex when we were there about a month ago.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

trottm said:


> I know this is a cheeky request but I really need to view an old shape Burstner 747. Does anyone have one in the Sussex area my wife and I could have a look at? Happily buy the drinks in your local.
> On paper it is the right motorhome for us and I am planning to buy one in Germany. Trouble is I can't find anything to view here just to make sure it is the right one. Don't really want to drag the family all the way to Germany if possible.


Hi there

you could try Southdowns Motorcravans - dealers at Portsmouth; when I looked at their web site recently they had some in stock, whether they were the old or new models, I'm not sure.


----------



## trottm (Jul 5, 2007)

Willows, tried Southdown and they have absolutely nothing. Would love to look at your new one if that's possible? Just hope I don't like it too much or it could get expensive.
We are in Shoreham. Not sure how best to contact you? My email is [email protected]


----------

